# Lowrance Elite 7 HDI



## krouchchocolate (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking to get into jet ski fishing and noticed that Academy had a sale on their Lowrance Elite 7 HDI for $449. Been reading the older threads and was wondering what you guys though of this unit? Would this unit be suitable for me if I were to fish in freshwater (Lake livingston/Conroe).

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/low...tplotter/pid-740876?N=4294967009&Ntt=lowrance


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I don't know how you plan to mount transducer, but per Lowrance although the 83/200 Hz will shoot through fiberglass great, the 455/800 Hz will not. If that package does it all with one transducer, it will need to be mounted on bracket outside on stern. If it has separate transducers, you could mount the regular sonar 83/200 in the engine compartment shooting through if you wanted to.


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jan 11, 2009)

I can probably mount it on the stern similar to how this guy did it.


----------



## Kenner81 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Elite-7*

I have one on my boat and love it. I bought the Navionics gold chip for saltwater and the premium (south) lakes map chip for fresh water. There is just one transducer for this unit. You can get but with just one chip instead of both. The gold chip has some lakes on it. They just aren't very good. The lake chip has some coastal charts on it.....but it isn't very good for saltwater. I fish both....that's why I bought both chips.


----------



## Kenner81 (Feb 20, 2013)

Also forgot to mention that it comes pre-loaded with what is called a base map. It isn't too bad and covers both lakes and bays. It just lacks detail.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I just got mine in Friday. Everyday I looked online at them someone's price was cheaper and for a different model number. I went onto Lawrence website and there are about 7 different model numbers for this unit. The difference was In the packaging

Make sure your getting what you wamt, I wound up dropping 800.00 on the unit to get the transducer we to do downscan and I wanted nation for it and mine came with the nation I should gold catagraphy.


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jan 11, 2009)

MikeS2942 said:


> I just got mine in Friday. Everyday I looked online at them someone's price was cheaper and for a different model number. I went onto Lawrence website and there are about 7 different model numbers for this unit. The difference was In the packaging
> 
> Make sure your getting what you wamt, I wound up dropping 800.00 on the unit to get the transducer we to do downscan and I wanted nation for it and mine came with the nation I should gold catagraphy.


Yeah this unit comes with the downscan. I was looking on lowrance website and noticed that they had the gold version. I'm assuming the gold version is just for the maps?


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, I wpuld.have bought the platinum Edison of the nation is t I match my other boat in case. Mine also came with the Chirp technolog . If I read lowrance website this unit has the same technology as the HDI Gen2. The earlier versions of the elite had the older technology.

It is very confusion so I got the two main issues I wanted. The downscan and the navionics. 

I can't wait to try out the overlay, it's supposed to be hot.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

It sure is tuff to see a little phone screen to make sure spellcheck doesnt respell things.

my elite 7 came with navionics gold catagraphy as well as downscan. Sorry for the tap talk errors.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

It's a decent unit. I personally haven't been real happy with mine. Maps take too long to regenerate when you zoom in/out or if you are traveling over 20-25 mph. Lowrance told me they only guarantee it to work up to 20mph.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

I got elite 7 hdi too. Can't afford those higher end one.

Just make sure you download the update patch from Lowrance.

I almost threw mine in the water because it was SO slow in map.

But a lot better now after updating the software.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I downloaded one update. Is there a specific update that helped speed it up. I'm willing to try anything.


----------



## wug (Nov 11, 2009)

Has anyone lost info on their Lowrance 7HD? I am no longer getting voltage reading or water temperature...GPS/Sonar seem to be working fine. Any thoughts? Updated hoping that those functions would come back.


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually I am thinking about returning my Elite 7 HDI (still BNIB) and might go with the HDS model or for a hummingbird with side scan. Seems like side scan will help a lot in finding structures and whatnot.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

It's all about cost. If you can afford those HDS with SI then hell ya. But from what i understand those HDS you have to also buy the SI seperately, so it do add up to alot more than the elite.


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jan 11, 2009)

Ken.Huynh said:


> It's all about cost. If you can afford those HDS with SI then hell ya. But from what i understand those HDS you have to also buy the SI seperately, so it do add up to alot more than the elite.


Yeah. I am thinking about purchasing the touch version. Probably wait for the prices to drop down a little bit more since the gen 3 is coming out.

However, I have been reading some horrible reviews of Lowrance customer service and might just opt to go with a hummingbird. I don't like the fact that Lowrance will not repair the unit after a few years.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

My partner just sold his HDS touch units & replaced them with Garmin. I'll be fishing with him in a week, I'll report if they are any good.


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jan 11, 2009)

pYr8 said:


> My partner just sold his HDS touch units & replaced them with Garmin. I'll be fishing with him in a week, I'll report if they are any good.


Did he not like the touch?


----------

